# Scottish Gaelic: Grammar



## BizzyC

Please could someone tell me which of these sentences are grammatical in Scottish Gaelic?



 _Calum chunnaic an gille._
 _Bhuail an beag cu Tearlach._
 _Bhuail an gille mor an cu._
 _Chunnaic Tearlach an gille._
I think it's 2 and 4 but if I've got that wrong then my whole assignment will be ruined!


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello BizzyC,
Bienvenue au "Other Languages" side of things.

Can you explain why you feel that 2 and 4 are grammatically correct as opposed to any other combination?


----------



## BizzyC

I have been given the phrase structure: Sentence = Verb, Noun Phrase, Noun Phrase
(This is a little confusing)

I've also been given the information that a Noun Phrase can take the form of a determiner and then a noun (and then possibly an adjective), or a proper noun.

Determiner= an
Nouns= cu, gille
Proper Nouns= Tearlach, Calum
Adjectives= beag, mor
Verb= chunnaic, bhuail

I think that 2 and 4 meet these linguistic requirements but I have no knowledge of Scots Gaelic and want to make sure before I carry on.


----------



## BizzyC

Sorry I mean 3 and 4


----------



## L'irlandais

BizzyC said:


> Sorry I mean 3 and 4


Hello BizzyC,
Generally here on the forums the rules are strict about helping with homework.
I feel it's a shame that somebody on that other forum corrected your first mistake ;  in doing so they have taken away an opportunity for you to learn.
Also you need to realise that no knowledge of Scots gaelic is needed to answer this question, as it's about sentence structure.

PS.  _Do take the time to draw a tree diagram for 2. (the ill-formed sentence) to see why it was incorrect._


----------

